# P228.....In Stainless?



## nightsblood (May 25, 2007)

Im in need of some help from the experts here. I need to sell my Sig P228 stainless but, when I go online trying to find info and average prices for this weapon, I cant find a stainless one anywhere...or even when they were made. No Info.

Does anyone have any info on the stainless P228 or average price?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you sure it's a Sainless P228? I think there may have been some Nickle P228's, but am not aware of any Stainless ones. Perhaps it's been refinished or polished or something. Do you have any pictures of what you have. If it's a P228, you should have a date code stamped at the muzzle end of the slide, underside opposite the front sight. Two letter combination nearest the end of the frame under all the proof marks.

SiG Date Code

A = 0
B = 1
C = 2
D = 3
E = 4
F = 5
G = 6
H = 7
J = 8
K = 9

Denotes the last two digits of the manufactured year.


----------



## nightsblood (May 25, 2007)

Ok, maybe you are right with the nickel finish. Not stainless. The two letters are KB. So I guess thats puts this as a '91.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

1991 was the beginning of the producion run for this model.


----------



## kcevans (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't believe Sig made the P228 in stainless. They made the P228 in nickel finish.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

kcevans said:


> I don't believe Sig made the P228 in stainless.


Ohhhhhh, but if they DID!!! What a fine weapon that would have been. :mrgreen:


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I think my two-tone P228 is one of the best looking Sigs ever made. Too bad it wasn't made in stainless, I'd love to have one.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

scorpiusdeus said:


> Ohhhhhh, but if they DID!!! What a fine weapon that would have been. :mrgreen:


Sorry, but I've got to respectfully disagree with that. The P229 has a stainless slide and I think it detracts from the fine balance of the P228. Perhaps if the p228 were stainless in both frame and slide, the exquisiste balance would be retained, but the bulk of the current milled slides seems to be less desireable to me and many others.


----------



## greatfun7 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Hello*

Do you still have this gun for sale? If you do I wam interested and I will give you a good price. Please let me know. If you do not have it if you know where i could get one please let me know.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

what diff is there between 228 and 229?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

oak1971 said:


> what diff is there between 228 and 229?


P228 is 9mm only and has a Stamp Folded Carbon Steel Slide. The P229 is available in 3 calibers (9mm, .357SIG and .40S&W) and has a Milled Stainless Steel Slide. SiG discontinued their Stamp Folding manufacturing process some time ago and so the "Classic" P series is out there for those that have and can still get them. The current P series will be all milled slides.


----------



## yoopermike (Oct 9, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but as stated above I have an "all stainless" or nickel model that has a KA so they must have started the line in 1990 not 1991


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

The P228's with that finish are nickel plated.


----------

